# Problema ripristinando da stage4

## gabberluca

Un saluto a tutti come da titolo ho avuto problemi nel tentare di ripristinare da un backup fatto con stage4...chiaramente il problema sono io e non lo stage4   :Surprised:   :Laughing: 

Elenco i passaggi più per capire dove ho sbagliato e non per recuperare realmente il backup era più una prova non andata a buon fine che un reale bisogno...

Ho seguito questi passaggi:

copiato e incollato lo script preso da qui  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464792.html

dato i permessi di esecuzione e letteralmente trascinato in un terminale aperto 

mi ha chiesto un percorso di salvataggio e dopo pochi minuti avevo una cartella bacpup che conteneva alcuni file

e uno stage4 compresso in tar di circa 1.2 GB.

soddisfatto del mio operato ho continuato a fare esperimenti fin che gentoo a smesso di avviarsi 

e arriviamo al ripristino e al problema.

Avvio da usb con una gentoo minimal

monto una seconda usb con il backup e l'ancio lo script

che termina dopo una quindicina di minuti con un bel DONE:

smonto l'usb e controllo di averlo fatto con df -haT

mi accorgo che la mia partizione /dev/sda5 (quella di /root per capirci) non è montata; e al suo posto c'è montata dev/sda8 in origine /var  montata come /root  e in fondo come /var

riavvio e gentoo si pianta. Modifico grub con /dev/sda8 al posto di 5 e gentoo parte..

Ora io mi chiedo ho sbagliato tutto dall'inizio????

Cercando di leggere lo script mi sono accorto che passa questo parametro "count=1 bs=446 "

se è quello che penso io fdisck mi dice che bs=512 e quindi a solo sbagliato a contare i settori??

Chiedo agli esperti conferma oppure delucidazioni su come usare il backup ...

Nel frattempo ho formattato e sono ripartito da zero

Grazie e scusate se mi sono dilungato un pochetto spero di essere stato il più chiaro possibile!!!

PS: La voce fare esperimenti comprendeva oltre a KVM aggiornare le gcc alla versione 4.6 cosa che assolutamente non sono stato in grado di fare e nemmeno di capire se era possibile farlo!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *gabberluca wrote:*   

> lo script preso da qui  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464792.html
> 
> [...]
> 
> mi accorgo che la mia partizione /dev/sda5 (quella di /root per capirci) non è montata; e al suo posto c'è montata dev/sda8 in origine /var  montata come /root  e in fondo come /var

 

quel topic è del 2006.

inoltre, potrebbe contere qualche parametro personalizzato agli scopi del suo estensore.

gli script trovati sul forum vanno letti per imparare, non applicati al buoi senza precauzioni.

se non lo hai già fatto, dai un occhio all'intera discussione successiva, perché sembra interessante.

----------

## djinnZ

 *teknux wrote:*   

> Il codice è ancora in beta, nel senso che per ora non mi ha dato particolari problemi, ma non è ancora testato al 100%

 mentre faccio la risatina alla muttley alternato al verso di scrambles continuo a ripetere per quelli che hanno postato script sul forum che la mia idea di lasciare un qualche errore intenzionale ad evitare che li si lanci senza verificare o capire bene cosa fanno non è solo uno dei miei dispetti.

Inizierei con il verificare fstab e /etc/mtab.* (nel caso vanno almeno azzerati) e parametri di avvio del kernel (root e real_root) in ogni caso.

----------

## gabberluca

Adesso ho rifatto un nuovo backup e confrontato l'inizio dei settori per esempio :

sectors

/dev/sda1 : start=     2048, size=524288000

 corrispondono con quelli che ho rilevato da fdisk spero che il problema sia stato solo quello io ho provato a leggere lo script e sinceramente non ho capito molto mi sono fidato....

confrontando le partizioni che avevo prima con il primo backup le civre erano differenti ora corrispondono 

Decisamente la programmazione iso (G code) e molto più semplice .

Ora del backup non mi preoccupo molto ormai so il manuale gentoo a memoria saprei fare un'installazione ad occhi chiusi   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Adesso l'obbiettivo sono le gcc 4.6 ma mi sa che non ne vengo a capo da solo e mi tocca ripiegare su un'altra distro a malincuore emerge mi fa impazzire.

PPS: quindi quel bs=446 e giusto che sia bs=512???

----------

## djinnZ

occhio che fdisk usa di default una diversa geometria delle partizioni (-c -u) rispetto al 2006

----------

